# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε παπαγάλος cockatiel περιοχή Ίλιον - Καματερού

## mai_tai

Δυστηχως μπαινω κ εγω σε αυτο το thread για να δηλωσω την εξαφανιση της αγαπημενης μου AFANOUS -Δεν θελω να αναφερθω στο πως εγινε..γιατι ειναι καθαρα βλακεια δικη μου κ ηδη νιωθω πολυ χαλια-Εβαλα τον εγωισμο κ την εμπιστοσυνη...κοντρα στην φυση κ το ενστικτο των πουλιων!

Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει στις γυρω περιοχες  (ακουσει...μαθει οτι καποιος βρηκε παπαγαλο cockatiel) θα του ειμουν ευγνωμων!

Οτι ενεργεια μπορουσα να κανω -με τροφη-νερο... στο μπαλκονι τον αρσενικο...για ωρες...να κραζει..-το εκανα...!Αν κ αυριο το πρωι δεν ειναι καπου εδω κοντα να ακουσει τις κραυγες του Μπιλη...δυστιχως δεν ελπιζω σε πολλα..!Οπως κ να εχει ...θα τυχοκολλησω στις γυρω περιοχες φωτο..-θα ρωτησω κ τα γειτονικα σπιτια για τυχον ευρεση...κ θα περασω απο τα πετ- της περιοχης μπας κ βρω την Κοριτσαρα μου!

Η πικρα ειναι μεγαλη αλλα ελπιζω σε ενα θαυμα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι Στέλιο ...
Και να σε ρωτήσουμε ή και να μας πείς πώς έφυγε δεν θα κερδίσουμε κάτι , το θέμα είναι να μην ξανα γίνει !!! Πρόσεχε περισσότερο !!!
Ψάξε στα γειτονικά πάρκα της περιοχής μήπως την δείς ! 
Βάλε και στο διαδίκτυο σε κάποιο σχετικό σάιτ για χαμένα πουλάκια αγγελία , και βάλε και στο facebook !!!
 Αν δεν έχεις facebook μου λές αν θες να βάλω εγώ !!!

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί σύντομα !

----------


## panagiotis k

Στέλλιο λυπάμαι πολύ, και σου εύχομαι να την βρεις σύντομα.

----------


## mai_tai

Να εισαι καλα Μαριε-δεν εχω λογια για αυτο που εκανα στην μικρη μου-απο αυριο θα παρω τους δρομους κ θα χτενισω το παρκο τριτση μηπως την βρω!!Πολυ δυσκολο....αλλα το συγκεκριμενο πουλι αξιζε πολλα κ τις εκανα το μεγαλυτερο κακο...(να την αφησω στα πουθενα..)ΜΕΓΑΛΗ πικρα...

----------


## mai_tai

Να εισαι καλα Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θες να βάλω στο Facebook κάποια αγγελία στις ομάδες παπαγάλων?
Αν θες πές μου περιοχή και ώρα που έφυγε περίπου να γράψω !
Για νεότερα θα σε ενημερώνω με πμ !!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Στέλιο λυπάμαι, εύχομαι να την βρεις.

----------


## mai_tai

μαριε σημερα χαθηκε -12 το μεσημερι σου στελνω πμ γιατι εχει μπλοκαρει το πισι κ ανοιγει οτι θελει οποτε θελει

----------


## panagiotis k

Πιθανόν να πετάει εκεί γύρω........ασε το φως στο μπαλκόνι σου ανοιχτό μήπως και ακούσει τον αρσενικό και έρθει τώρα που νυχτώνει. 
Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο πάρκο Τρίτση ρε 'συ Στέλλιο. Δεν ξέρω αν μένεις κοντά αλλά εκεί έχει πολλούς παπαγάλους απ΄ότι έχω ακούσει.

----------


## mai_tai

Κοντα μενω ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ-το κακο ειναι οτι καθε μερα απο την μερα π γεννηθηκε εκανε πτησεις μεσα στο σαλονι-κουζινα ...για κανα 3λιπτο συνεχομενο...κ το πουλι δεν ειναι μουδιασμενο...-το αντιθετο..!αν εχει απομακρυνθει μακρια...-δυσκολα θα βρει τον δρομο της επιστροφης...!εγω απο πολυ νωρις θα βγαλω τον αρσενικο να κραζει...κ ελπιζω σε ενα μικρο θαυμα..!Σιγουρα ομως θα περασω απο το παρκο τριτση αυριο μολις σχολασω!ευχαριστω για ολα παλικαρια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα, είναι κρίμα να χάνονται έτσι πουλιά, από δική μας απροσεξία.
Εύχομαι να βρεθεί και να επιστρέψει πίσω σε εσένα!!

Ενημέρωσε και το parrot alert greece...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ, ελπίζω να βρεθεί με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο! Θα έχουμε όλοι το νου μας!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η δημοσίευση στο Facebook είναι αυτή ! Ας ελπίσουμε κάποιος να έχει νέα μιας και μόνο like βλέπω και δεν ξέρω το λόγο  :oopseyes:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έκανα και εγώ κοινοποίηση, θα πω και στους γνωστούς μου να κάνουν!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ας κάνουμε κοινοποίηση σε διαφορετικές ομαδες που δεν έχει κοινοποιηθεί ! Μην κάνουμε στις ιδιες !!!
Όσο πιο πολύ ακουστεί τόσο το καλύτερο !!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κάποιο νέο ? Στα σχόλια στο Facebook μου γράφουν να ψάξεις στην Εστία , εκεί μαζεύονται πολλά πουλιά και να κινηθείς νότια (τον λόγο δεν τον ξέρω) !!!!

Ελπίζω να έχεις ευχάριστα νέα σύντομα !!!

----------


## HarrisC

Πιστευω οτι θα κοβει βολτες στο παρκο Τριτση.Μακαρι οσοι πανε για καφε και βολτα εκει να ριξουν μια ματια.Βεβαια το παρκο ειναι τεραστιο ,ειναι σα να ψαχνεις ψιλους στ αχυρα ,ποτε ομως δεν ξερεις.  
Αφηνε φως αναμμενο στο μπαλκονι και σηκωμενες βεβαια οι τεντες

----------


## mai_tai

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια παιδια-δυστηχως η Αφανου παραμενει αφαντη...ισως να ειναι καπου πιο μακρια απο το Παρκο Τριτση-ισως εχασε τελειως τον προσανατολισμο της κ παει οπου ναναι-δεν ξερω αν αναζητησει τροφη στο χωμα..η απο καρπους δεντρων οπως κανουν τα αλλα πουλια...-μιας κ δεν ειναι μαθημενη σε τετοια...(ισως  εχει κατσει σε καμια ταρατσα κ εχει εξαντληθει τελειως) 

Απο τα ξημερωματα εχω βγει στους γυρω δρομους να την ψαχνω..-το απογευματακι ειχα βγαλει στην ταρατσα τον αρσενικο να κραζει μπας κ τον ακουσει...-εγω παραλληλα ενημερωσα τα γυρω σπιτια με τις ψηλες ταρατσες μπας...κ ειδαν κατι...-αλλα τιποτα..!μεχρι κ στα πετ σοπ της περιοχης πηγα μπας...!!

Δεν εχω ψευδεσθησεις πλεον...πως θα γυρισει..-ευχομαι να ειναι ζωντανη κ να την βρηκε καποιος!!Ευχαριστω απο καρδιας ολους σας!

----------


## xrisam

Mακάρι να γυρίσει πίσω το πουλάκι ή να βρεθεί...ευτυχώς που πετάει καλά.

----------


## mai_tai

Και η αναζητηση στο   PARROTALERT  

https://www.parrotalert.com/L18872

----------


## geo_ilion

μακαρι να βρεθει Στελαρα θα εχω και εγω τονουμου μην ακουσω κατι απο κανεναν η μην δω τιποτα 
ελπιζω για το καλυτερο

----------


## mai_tai

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο-Σημερα περασα απο το Παρκο τριτση μπας...αλλα τιποτα-αφυσοκολλησα σε ολες τις γυρω γειτονιες  μηπως καποιος ακουσε η ειδε τιποτα αλλα  δεν ελπιζω σε τιποτα πλεον-Απο βδομαδα θα ψαξω να βρω ταιρι στον Μπιλη γιατι κραζει σαν τρελος...κ δεν εχει φαει παρα ελααχιστα σπορια 2 μερες τωρα...!Δυσκολος ο μοναχισμος....!

----------

